# hash



## mjane_* (Feb 16, 2006)

why is some hash black? what makes it get black


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2006)

Most likely _impurities_,


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Most likely _impurities_,


Absolutely correct Hick. If one was to extract the oils using lab equipment and then run it in a centrifuge, the finished oil would be the same color as the average color of the oil contained within the unbroken Calyx and Trichomes. At it's highest potency, THC cells are clear with a white appearing "foggy" look. When the THC has started to deteriorate, it loses it's clarity and depending on the strain, turns different degrees of a darker color.

It's impossible to harvest MJ or gather resin from it in any way that catches it exactly at it's most pure and potent form of THC, therefor, it's generally harvested after a pattern of discoloration has developed.

This discoloration and the added color of plant particulate and contaminants such as skin oils and sweat with a small amount of dirt, give hash it's color.

The degree and type of processing are what make it different between batches of hash.

Ok, now see what you've done? You've made me desperate for a toke of hash. I don't have any. Fine!

Hhhahahhahahahaa.

Enjoy yourself, get high on life too.


----------



## mjane_* (Feb 17, 2006)

so then impurities cause it to be black. or is hash oil black or the hash u can make with cold water can be black too.i dont know just curious i had some black hash i got from a friend. but the one i make is green not black. so im just wondered how u make hash black? so its better if its not black


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 17, 2006)

hash oil? or hash as in sticky resin? oil you just dip the very tip of a ciggy in, and fire that shit up, hash(resin) im not to sure, never smoked it, but im sure id prefer oil more, not to many nosmokes can tell your cigs are laced, but a gram of hash is VERY detectable, a small vial of black oil could be anything, shit, id just say its a ginsing energy drink i bought from the paki store, lmao...


----------

